# decent Reds



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I had to get off the flats to catch a few fish. They have to be in there, mullet are just thick.:no:
So anyway I'm keying in on birds out in the middle of the bay cause they know stuff. :yes:
Landed 3 decent Reds all 30" plus before they quit popping up and I lost them.
Somehow the shots are to large to share except this guy. It was fun, all 3 swallowed a 5" home made Kinky Muddler :shifty:.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang very nice! What were you throwing it with like a 9 or 10 wt?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

wallace1 said:


> Dang very nice! What were you throwing it with like a 9 or 10 wt?


those fish were caught on my old back up 8wt Redington Rs4 it handles that size Red just fine. 15lb leader w/a couple of windknots in it. I thought one would of popped it, but nope.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you and I make leaders the same way!

That's a heck of a fish on an 8 wt!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

60hertz said:


> Sounds like you and I make leaders the same way!
> 
> That's a heck of a fish on an 8 wt!


He never got to my backing but close. I caught one about the same size not long ago on my 10wt Predator and it came in very easy. Most of the time I fish an 8wt Predator over lined 1 rod wt it's my fav stick. I've heard some say Predators seem to be at least 1 rod wt. heavier than labeled


----------

